# Texel & Long coat mice



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

I love long haired mice, especially Texels. I have been noticing with mine once they get to be about 2 months old they start to molt out their nice long hair and just end up looking like rexes with maybe a little extra length, but not the beauties they were before. Should I just continue to select the mice who keep their long coat for the longest amount of time? Or the ones who shed out but still have somewhat of a longer coat?
The two parent Texels I originally started with both have longer coats than any of the resulting offspring (grand offspring, and grand grand offspring) are ending up with.
No external parasites, had some small worms a few weeks ago but they were promptly dewormed and havent noticed anything since.
Varied diet including lab blocks, some seeds, cereals, rolled oats, fresh fruit and veggies, dog food, sprouted seeds.... Really they get a ton of different foods.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If it was me I would be more inclined to use the mice who have the longer coats at 12 weeks. But don't have experance with improving coated varities.


----------

